# Your type, and what fictional characters can you empathize with.



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Type-INFJ

Characters I empathize with-

1. Walter Mitty
2. Hank Hill
3. The Narrator (Fight Club)
4. Jerry Seinfeld (fictional portrayal of him on Seinfeld, not the actual person)


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm xNFJ (probably) and these are the characters I empathize with the most:

1. Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
2. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)
3. Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
4. Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
5. Jesse (Bridge to Terabithia)
6. Linton Heathcliff (Wuthering Heights)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

ESFJ
These are the characters I relate seriously and utterly with. (i.e. there are other characters I relate to in some things but these are the ones that I am like yes, that is me, whatever souls are made of his (or hers) and mine are the same)
With guy character there is a degree of confusion because generally I want to marry them as well but the feeling of 'I-relate' is still there.
Dean Winchester (Supernatural)
Emily Starr (from the LM Montgomery books. Anne Shirley not so much)
Emma Wodehouse (Jane Austen)
Princess Eilonwy (Chronicles of Prydain, NOT the dumb movie)
The Phantom of the Opera 
Clara Oswald (first and only Doctor Who character I related to on any level at all. But after she came onto the show I started to relate to the Doctor as well)
Unfortunately, both Michael Scott and *shudder* Andy Bernard from the Office...
Frasier Crane (on the show Frasier, not so much on Cheers. He literally does all the terrible things I do, making the show horribly painful to watch. Sometimes I stop myself and double-check -- "This thing you're doing, would Frasier do it? Ok, maybe think instead of what Niles or Daphne would do in this situation." Like I just watched this one episode where he tracked down this one guy who had given a negative comment on his show because he wanted to figure out what the guy didn't like about him. And accidentally burned down the guy's paper stand. That said, I relate a lot to a lot of the main characters on that show on a higher level than I relate to most characters on other shows. It's just a really good show for characterization.)
Ok I feel like there's this whole group of fictional characters I'm forgetting about ( but that's enough for now)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

^I just want to clarify because I saw how it could be misinterpreted that I don't want to marry Frasier Crane


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Type -> INFJ
Characters I identify with -> Repunzel (Tangled), Avatar Aang (ATLA), Somni (Cloud Atlas), Melanie Wilkes (Gone With the Wind), Amy Pond (Doctor Who)


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Sydney Bristow (Alias)
John Crichton (Farscape)
Daniel Jackson (Stargate SG-1)
Henry David Thoreau
Sylvia Plath
Elizabeth Bennet (Pride and Prejudice)
Felicity (Arrow)
Beauty (Beauty by Robin McKinley)
Kim (Mairelon the Magician and Magician's Ward by Patricia C. Wrede)
Cassia (Matched/Crossed/Reached)
Jo March (Little Women)
Charlie (Perks of Being a Wallflower)


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Jenny Weasely from Harry Potter. It's really hard having no soul, but we learn to cope, I suppose.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP
Starbuck (Kara Thrace) from Battlestar Galactica
Lisa Rowe from Girl, Interrupted
Marian Ravenwood from Indiana Jones

I don't relate well to many fictional characters. If they are anything like me, they're more cardboard cutouts than a person.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Probably INTP -

Dracula - Bram Stokers Dracula. Kills mercilessly, but travels oceans and the depths of hell to be with the woman he loves. God punished Dracula for renouncing God after sending his Wife to hell for committing suicide after being lied to about his death.

I'm not a lovey dovey person, but it just made me feel intense feeling inside.


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

IxFP

Po from Kung Fu Panda
Luke from Star Wars
Snow from Once Upon a Time
Dory from Finding Nemo
Luna from Harry Potter
Fluttershy (and to some extent Pinkie Pie) from My Little Pony: FIM

I may add more later if I can think of anything else


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

INTJ
There is no perfect fit, and I'm sure there are other characters I can relate to, but this is what I can remember now:

- *Marvin* (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)
- *Eeyore* (Winnie the Pooh)
I've seen them as very caustic and arrogant, directing particularly bitter remarks towards others due to being underappreciated, in a sense of not having their potential fulfilled while not having much control of their lives to change it, leading to a self destructive depression. This is how I imagine I would be in such situation. It has been a while, though, maybe I should re-read the books.

- *Dream* (Sandman)
He has a certain sense of duty, a need to push himself to do what is best for the whole, much like his personal life or mood is no excuse to neglect what should be done, even if he is self centered, not relating much to individuals, and a loner. He has a sad vibe, maybe due to what I've stated before, sometimes he seems to get a bit useless due to it, though, but I will ignore that part. Also, he seems kind of retarded when it comes to a few human matters.

- *Wednesday* (The Addams Family)
I remember to see a lot of myself in her when I was a kid, now I don't really remember much of the character, to be honest. Just that she was very serious, not giggly like the other kids, kind of sadic, relatively clever and morbid, like the rest of the family.

Edit: I guess this doesn't put me in a very good light.


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

Very often relate to Neil Gaiman's characters, and Shirley Jackson's. They seem to use a lot of INFPs.


----------



## MizuPsi (Jan 5, 2014)

INTP

Stephen Darige from The Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

I have always thought of INFJ's as the Elves of MBTI. The ones from Middle Earth.

I have always idenified with Robin as well. Two of them at least. Dick Grayson, the best sidekick, gone solo(Nightwing). The other Jason Todd turns into a a villain. All of it is perfect for describing me.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Nein. said:


> INTJ
> 
> 
> - *Marvin* (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)


"The suns blazed into the pitch of space and a low ghostly music floated through the bridge: Marvin was humming ironically because he hated humans so much."


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Oswin said:


> ^I just want to clarify because I saw how it could be misinterpreted that I don't want to marry Frasier Crane


Frasier ain't that bad... Just a little neurotic. 

ISFJ, I relate to Megara from Hercules, Tifa Lockhart from FF7 (obviously), Kristoff from Frozen.

I'm finding it difficult to think of characters I relate to rather than my favourite ones, in truth.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

ISFP {ISxP} 

*Arya Stark - Game of Thrones *
"Ah, Arya. You have a wildness in you, child. 'The wolf blood,' my father used to call it. Lyanna had a touch of it, and my brother Brandon more than a touch. It brought them both to an early grave." Arya heard sadness in his voice; he did not often speak of his father, or of the brother and sister who had died before she was born. "Lyanna might have carried a sword, if my lord father had allowed it. You remind me of her sometimes. You even look like her."

"Lyanna was beautiful," Arya said, startled. Everybody said so. It was not a thing that was ever said of Arya.

"She was," Eddard Stark agreed, "beautiful, and willful, and dead before her time." He lifted the sword, held it out between them. "Arya, what did you think to do with this . . . Needle? Who did you hope to skewer? Your sister? Septa Mordane? Do you know the first thing about sword fighting?"

All she could think of was the lesson Jon had given her. "Stick them with the pointy end," she blurted out. 

To avoid book spoilers, later, Ned Stark says about Arya, "Even the lie was not without honor." 

*
Gavroche - Les Miserables *
"Gavroche. who had witnessed the whole scene and approved the whole by silent nods of his head, approached Javert and said to him : "The mouse has caught the cat." 

*
Rue - The Hunger Games *
“I'm hard to catch. If they can't catch me they can't kill me. So don't count me out.” 

And then a few others; Merida, Pocahontas, Mulan, Simba 
Tris from Divergent, and I relate to different aspects of Harry Potter, Seamus Finnegan, Dean Thomas, and Neville Longbottom. 

I usually connect with the underdogs; more often a quiet observer until thrown into the fray, unless I am particularly passionate--and then my Gavroche side comes out


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

ENTP. 
As my signature would suggest, Tyrion Lannister. He is funny and witty, but underneath it all he really cares about people and wants to do the right thing. He also can be a bit of an outcast, which I can relate with. 

At the moment I can't think of any other characters that I relate to that have enough depth for me to "empathize" with them and actually care what happens to them.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ExTP

Arya Stark (GOT);
Tyrion Lannister (GOT);
Korra (LoK);
Toph (ATLA);
Merry (LOTR);
Noya (Haikyuu!!);
Kano (MCA/Kagepro);
Larry Underwood (The Stand);

there are probably others but they don't come to my mind now.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP

Brian(Family Guy)
Dale(King of the Hill)
L(Death Note)
Akane Tsunemori(Psycho Pass)
Belle(Beauty and the Beast)
Squidward(Spongebob Squarepants), seriously!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Type : MBTI : INxJ. Cognitive functions: Fe + Ti (no specific sure-of order) I could be wrong. It could all be wrong LOL. 

There's probably more (maybe even significant ones) that I can't think of now. None of these characters on their own, but each of them have something about their personality which hits close in some way or another. Not sure whether I can relate to them because I'm like them or whether they just hit a soft spot in me and I feel like I'd do what they did in the situation. 

(A lot of Al Pacino characters get to me.)
Michael Corleone (Godfather) 
Lieutenant Colonel Frank Slade (Scent of a woman)

Travis Bickle (Taxi Driver)

Cartoons:
Edd (from Ed, Edd and Eddy) 
No-face (spirited away)
Belle + Cinderella (disney)

Dr. Frankenstein
Dorian gray


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

INTJ, and the main ones I can think of:


 From _Game of Thrones_, Ned Stark (ISTJ) more than anyone else; he's a bit too "lawful" for his own good, and I see myself in that. I used to be a kind of misguided "lawful good" and I still see myself acting that way sometimes. 
 Sometimes I feel like Kyubey from _Puella Magi Madoka Magica_ (INTJ), and I lament that people see him as a villain rather than trying to see how his ethical imperative operates in a context beyond our human social morality. Not that I think I've developed a transhuman morality or anything, but I feel like when I do look past basic moral/emotional responses people tend not to understand and assume that I lack compassion.
 I identify with Trevor Goodchild (INTJ) from the _Aeon Flux_ cartoons, and his vision for perfecting the world through absolute but benevolent control. He's a very flawed character but I recognise those flaws in myself.
 From _Harry Potter_, probably Dumbledore (INFJ) the most, because of how calm he is mostly. He gets angry about once in the books? While he's also very intelligent and deals with complex and troubling issues (so he's not just calm because he's dull, I mean). He reflects some of the ideal qualities I aspire towards.
 From _Sailor Moon_ (original anime at least), Sailor Mars/Rei Hino (ISTP?) because she holds herself and others to high standards and can appear mean or hypercritical as a result. I feel like if I were friends with Usagi, I'd treat her exactly the way Rei does.


----------



## Marla_S (Jun 26, 2013)

*Type*: INFJ

*Fictional characters I resonate(d) with (past & present)*:
· Evey Hammond (V for Vendetta)
· Vanessa Ives (Penny Dreadful)
· Belle (Beauty & The Beast)
· Marla Singer (Fight Club)
· Nick Carraway (The Great Gatsby)
· Louis de Pointe du Lac (Interview with The Vampire)
· Lady Amalthea (The Last Unicorn)
· Kira (The Dark Crystal) 
· Merlin (Merlin)
· Wednesday Addams (The Addams Family)
· Bruce Wayne (Batman)
· The Joker (Batman)
· Caprica Six (Battlestar Galactica)
· Fox Mulder (The X-Files)
· Joan Clayton (Penny Dreadful)
· Will Graham (Hannibal)
· Valerie (V for Vendetta)
· Rust Cohle (True Detective)
· Izzi Creo (The Fountain)
· Rorschach (Watchmen)
· Galadriel (Lord of The Rings)
· Dale Cooper (Twin Peaks)
· John Kramer "The Jigsaw Killer" (Saw)
· Eddie Argo (WΔZ)
· Seth (City of Angels)
· Sara Deever (Sweet November)
· Anita Blake (Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter series)
· Mallory Knox (Natural Born Killers)
· Sofia Serrano (Vanilla Sky)
· Neytiri (Avatar)
· Charles Xavier (The X-Men)
· Magneto (The X-Men)
· Remy "Thirteen" Hadley (House MD)
· Leo Fitz (Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.)


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

I *think* I might be INFJ (or at least that's what I got a few times in the past)

Off the top of my head characters I seem to emphasize a lot with: (or have before) 

-Will Graham (Hannibal)
-James Wilson (House MD)
-Loki (Marvel)
-Sam Winchester (Supernatural)


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTP. Not a whole lot I can really identify with, but a lot of ones I can root for if you catch my drift:

Nick Naylor, from _Thank You For Smoking_. Nearly everything about that character I related to: the non-conforming "someone's gotta defend the people no one wants to" attitude, and how crappy it feels to have people judging you over something you didn't do. I remember when he was in a depression and his son cheered him up by arguing and thinking, "If I have a son, I want him to do that to me!"

Mark Renton, from _Trainspotting_. He was definitely INTP but reminded me a lot of myself during darker times- having a floundering existence, hanging around people you're not sure you even like and secretly criticizing/analyzing them in his head, just sort of stagnating and not getting things done. Kind of like an Si grip experience.

R2D2 from _Star Wars_ lmao. I always imagined if R2 were a human he'd just be that bold sidekick around the Jedi's who wanders off in the desert or randomly saves the day, and then just parties with them at the end (like on Endor at the end).


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENTJ*

Cersei Lannister (Game of Thrones)










Daenerys Targaryen (Game of Thrones)














Tara Knowles (Sons of Anarchy)









Carol Peletier (The Walking Dead)









The Governor (The Walking Dead)









Kiritsugu Emiya (Fate Zero)





Sarah Kerrigan/Queen of Blades (Starcraft)


----------



## SilentSeas (Oct 13, 2015)

Type - ENFP 

Bojack horseman (i know it weird but I seriously relate)
Jess Day (babbles a lot and is basically a mess. also fun though)
Sophie Hatter (feels lost)
Virginia chance (likes to have fun but also gets kinda jealous)

theres just a few


----------



## Milya (Jul 9, 2014)

Type: INFP

- Edward Scissorhands
- Lee Holloway (Secretary)
- Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
- Selina Kyle (Batman Returns)
- Winifred "Fred" Burkle (Angel)
- Sam Winchester (Supernatural)


----------



## RosieJones468 (Feb 15, 2016)

INFP

Bridget Jones (I know everyone says that but pretty sure she is either ENFP or INFP)

Julia Roberts character in Mona Lisa smile (think she's also an INFP)

Lisa Simpson (though pretty sure she's an INFJ)


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, Marvin  and Eeyore. And Sarah Kerrigan! Definitely!
And Nicol Williams as Merlin in Excalibur.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Type - ISTJ


Weirdly enough, Chandler from Friends and Miranda from Sex and The City. (niether usually typed as ISTJs, but I think they just might be). Anyways, they remind me a lot of myself, because much like them, I feel like the most grounded and realistic in my group of friends, but also the most cynical who just loves to burst their pink bubbles.


----------



## bubblemint (Apr 9, 2016)

ENFP 

Celine from Before Sunrise/Sunset/Midnight
Jess from New girl (Some says she is ENFJ tho)
Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds
Luffy from One Piece


----------



## idunnolol (Apr 8, 2016)

Stolen from Maria, sorry 

Type: ENTJ

Fictional characters I resonate(d) with (past & present):
Frank Underwood (House of Cards.) Pragmatic and cunning. He definitely resonates with me.
Tyron Lannister. (Game of Thrones). Quick witted and funny.
Jamie Lannister (Game of Thrones). Dexterous and charming.
Tywin Lannister (Game of Thrones.)
Root. (Persons of Interest)
John Reese. (Persons of Interest.)


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

ENFP

Harry Potter, I just feel like (especially in book/movie 5) everyone is pretty rude towards him and every time he gets angry because of that reason people are all like "Harry, you don't deserve to be angry, think about us for once!", and I'm like "He watched a dude die, an old man is trying to kill him, everyone thinks hes a attention seeker who maybe murdered Cedric, and you tell him he has no right to be angry and have a few temper tantrums?????" Like what is this. Yeah hes self-centred, but can you blame him?!?!?!

Sorry I get passionate over how they treat Harry.

On another note:

Ellie - The Last of Us
Jane Porter - Tarzan
JD - Scrubs
Podrick Payne - Game of Thrones
Percy Jackson - Percy Jackson (Books, not films)


----------



## Evilhamster (Apr 10, 2016)

ENFP 

Hawkeye (MASH) and when I am drunk Gomez Addams (I turn into him as soon as I have alcohol in me)

Skickat från min E6853 via Tapatalk


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

INTJ

Light
Lelouch
Sasuke
Rick Grimes
Rob Stark 
Jon Snow
Walter White


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ

Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice) 
Ricky Fitts (American Beauty)
Hatake Kakashi (Naruto)


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

ENTJ

Carlito Brigante(Carlito's Way)
-He tried, and failed. But it was fair though. RIP
Alex Delarge(A Clockwork Orange)
-He's just misunderstood and nobody seem to care enough to realize it. Such things become so common these days we have many and many more teens being misunderstood.
Jake Gittes(Chinatown)
-The irony of law and wealth.
Orson Welles(Citizen Kane)
-He'd almost have the whole world and still dissatisfied inside. It's such a pretty lonely feeling to realize that even the greatest things on earth failed to make you feel good.
Randall McMurphy(One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest)
-The guy's just wanted to have fun!
Billy Cortigan(The Departed)
-A good cop. A bad life.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

ENFP

Joker 
- I read the comic where he turned into the Joker and I really relate to the situation that drove him crazy, especially the way people dismissed his true feelings because they thought he was just a comedian and his sense of humor overshadowed all other aspects

Bolin from Legend of Korra
- The way he jumped from girl to girl because either they were too overwhelming or because he annoyed them, also with the love of acting and attention 

Sokka from Avatar the Last Airbender
- Trying to adult without having much success. Also sarcasm

Little Prince from The Little Prince
- Being a Feeler in a society that many times values numbers and theories over personal experiences and enjoyment

Private Pyle from FMJ
- Me until Freshman Year of college essentially


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

ENFP

I really relate to: 

Elizabeth Bennett from Pride and Prejudice 
Aang from Avatar the Last Airbender
Kitty Pryde from X-Men 
Jess from New Girl
Piper from Orange Is the New Black (not proud of that one...) 
Seth Cohen and Sandy Cohen from the OC (they're both ENTPs but I relate to them anyway) 
Mercutio from Romeo and Juliet (also maybe an ENTP, but I think there's an ENFP argument too) 
Harley Quinn from DC comics 
Hannah Horvath on Girls 
Cookie Lyon on Empire
Maria Von Trapp from the Sound of Music 
Genie from Aladin
Don Quixote 
Peeta from the Hunger Games 
Carrie in Sex in the City 
Emma Woodhouse from Emma (even though she's ENFJ)


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

INTP

I can only think of cartoon characters and puppets, for some reason:
Edd (Double D) from Ed, Edd and Eddy 
Kermit the Frog
Arnold, from Hey Arnold
Rocko, from Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Thought (Mar 22, 2016)

Clara is a very strong ENTP. She uses extroverted intution like mad crazy. ENFP is also a pretty good guess, but doesnt seem like it.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

IxTJ (Fairly Certain)

Characters I relate to and why: 

Raven (Teen Titans) Her strong use of Te, Fi and general introversion. Girls are often expected to be emotive or more in touch with/more comfortable with their feelings so it is nice to have a character who doesn't conform to that ideal but still seems like a female who acts like herself.

Twilight Sparkle (My Little Pony) An obssessive planner and dedicated student, loves to read but has to learn the true importance of, well, friendship. A lot of what she does reminds me of, well, me.

Elsa (Frozen) INFJs seem to relate to her on a symbolic level, but I just relate to her because of how she functions. Also, we are both overprotective big sisters, and something about that will always ring true for me.

Mara Jade (Star Wars, Legends Timeline) Here's one you won't see everyday. Mara is, well, complicated and misunderstood at first. Think, in terms of personality, an Elsa type character (the two have actually been compared before) and perhaps Raven, too as she tends to hold in feelings and has a cold exterior. Very hard for her to open up and seems too focused on the past at times. But behind it all is a person who has lost control of the force and it now seems to control her, and it is terrifying. People have been scared of her, and she would rather die than lose all control, knowing she could hurt somone. But she goes through a great arc and became a popular SW character, even if she is no longer canon.

On a side note, I like how an ENFP said they related to The Little Prince. You know, if we also include the film, that would make the little girl a nice xSTJ to contrast the ENFPness of the Prince, and perhaps the old man as well. Thanks for giving me a new perspective on the story that I have come to very much love.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*INTP*.

I only enjoy films/TV shows if I can relate to characters anyways.

*Dexter Morgan* from Dexter.
*Gregory House* from House m.d.
*Frank Underwood* from House of Cards.
*Hannibal Lecter* from The Silence of the Lambs.
*Patrick Bateman* from American Psycho.
*Tom Ripley* from The talented Mr Ripley. 
*Darth Vader* from Star Wars.
*Joker* & *Edward Nigma* from Batman.
*Esdeath* from Akame Ga Kill!
*Hachiman Hikigaya* & *Yukino Yukinoshita* from My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU.
*Shiroe*, *Akatsuki* & *Nureha* from Log Horizon.
*Houtarou Oreki* from Hyouka.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTP

Éowyn (the one from the books, specifically)
Arya Stark (GoT)
Brienne of Tarth (GoT)
Jake Sully (Avatar)
Mulan
Bard (The Hobbit)
Mukuro Ikusaba (Danganronpa)


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

INFJ

I tend to empathize with the villain. People aren't pulled out the vag as killers and scoundrels, so there's a backstory and I empathize with it.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

INFJ, without a doubt Lisa Simpson and probably Daria.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Jon Snow, Avatar Aang, Po and some others for sure.

I wonder if this Sesshomaru would be counted as an INFJ. But I'm not sure.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

INTJ

Michael Corleone (Godfather)
Tywin Lannister (GoT)
Thomas Shelby (Peaky Blinders)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

My type: INFP
Ken Ichijouji from Digimon -ISFP
Levi Ackerman from SNK -ISTJ
Tao Ren from Shaman King - ???
Rorschach from Watchmen - ISTJ
Lucas and Claus from Mother 3 - I think Lucas might be INFP
Jeff Andonuts from Mother 2 - Maybe... INTJ??


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

INTJ:
Lelouch vi Britannia - Code Geass - INTJ
Michael Corleone - The Godfather - INTJ
Sesshomaru - Inuyasha - INTJ
Annie Leonhardt - Attack on Titan - ISTP
Batman (Bruce Wayne) - INTJ
Robot - Invincible - INTJ
Harvey Specter - Suits - ENTJ
Mike Ross - Suits - INTP
Magneto - ENTJ
Dr Doom - INTJ
Alfred Borden - The Prestige - INTJ
Azula - The Legend of Aang - ENTJ
Kuvira - The Legend of Korra - ENTJ
Thomas Shelby - Peaky Blinders - INTJ
Ragnar Lothbrok - Vikings - xNTJ
Sayuri - Memoirs of a Geisha - INTJ
Hatsumomo - Memoirs of a Geisha - ENTJ

I tend to empathise with xNTJ characters, with some notable exceptions.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

<--- my type is right there

Jon Snow from GoT
Haku (my avatar) from Naruto.
Raven from Teen Titans
Mathilda from The Professional
Katniss Everdeen
Alison from the breakfast club


----------



## Minkun (May 4, 2016)

INTJ
Antonio Salieri - Amadeus
Elliot Alderson - Mr.Robot
Michelle - 10 Cloverfield Lane
Dexter Morgan - Dexter
Michael Corleone - Godfather


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

INFJ (or at least IxFx)
Lisa Simpsons-INFJ (The most important)(This is one of my favorite fictional character. I love the way she thinks, seeing her dealing with her dilemmas ect. Sometimes I want so badly to be her best friend)
Historia Reis/Krista Renz _Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan_-ISFP (or INFJ/INTP)
Haku _Naruto_- ISFP
Luna Lovegood _Harry Potter_-INFP
Sonmi451 _Cloud Atlas_-INFJ
Iwasawa Masami _Angel Beats_-INFP (or ISFP)
Ken Kaneki _Tokyo Ghoul_-ISFJ
Monseigneur Bienvenue _Les misérables_-INFJ
Xion _Kingdom Hearts_-INFJ (unsure)
All the _rainbow nisha rokubou no shichinin_ characters-INFJ, ISFP, ESFJ, ISTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, INFP, ESFP, ESTJ
The narrator _Fight Club_-IxFJ
Jack Frost _Rise of the guardians_-ESFP
The iron giant-INFP


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ 6w5-1w2-4wx

First of all: LISA SIMPSON [INFJ]
Pocahontas [INFJ]
Belle [INFP]
Maleficent (Maleficent) [INFJ]
Morgaine/Morgan le Fay from The mists of Avalon [INFJ]
Daenerys Targaryen [INFJ]
Jon Snow [ISFP]
Tyrion [ENTP]
Margaery [ENFJ]
Hermione Granger [xSTJ]
April Kapner [IxFJ]
Sara Crewe from The little Princess [INFJ]


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

This could be a long list...

Aurora/Briar Rose (Sleeping Beauty): INFP
Rapunzel (Tangled): ENFP
Pocahontas: INFx
Tamaki Suoh (Ouran High School Host Club): ENFP
Amory Blaine (This Side of Paradise): INFP
Dorian Gray (The Picture of Dorian Gray): INFP
Hamlet: INFP
Finnick Odair (Hunger Games series): ExFP
Stephen Dedalus (A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man): INFx
Finny (A Separate Peace): ENFP
Victor Frankenstein (Frankenstein): INTP?

And so on and so forth. I have a strange and varied range of interests.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

As others have also stated, I can empathize with many characters but finding those that I relate/identify with is more difficult. I am an INFJ. 

Amelie Poulain (Amelie - INFx)
Ricky Fitts (American Beauty - INxJ) 
Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice - INFx) 
Hatake Kakashi (Naruto - INTx) 
Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars - xxxx) 
Professor Lupin (Harry Potter - INFJ) 
Mr. Hyde (Once - ENTJ)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't empathize with/relate to characters very often, but there are a few. Here are the ones that come to mind. I don't think I can type them.

Jaune Arc (_RWBY_)
Elsa (_Frozen_)
Sam (_Freaks & Geeks_)
Edward Elric (_Fullmetal Alchemist_)
Keith (_Some Kind of Wonderful_)
Taiga Aisaka (_Toradora!_)
Twilight Sparkle (_My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic_)
Axl Heck (_The Middle_)


----------



## eagles (Jul 13, 2016)

*Type- ENFP*

*Characters I empathize with:*
-Fred and George Weasley (Harry Potter)
-Harry Potter (Harry Potter)
-Eleventh Doctor (Doctor Who)
-Tenth Doctor (Doctor Who)
-Elizabeth Bennet (Pride and Prejudice)
-Patrick, Sam, Charlie (Perks of Being a Wallflower)
-Hawkeye (Avengers)
-Tony Stark (Avengers)


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

INTP:

Ging Freecs (Hunter X Hunter)
Dilbert (Dilbert)
Dexter (Detxer's Lab) 
Cole Phelps (L.A. Noire)
Rick Sanchez (Rick & Morty) 
Ice Bear (We Bare Bears)
*Hugh Darrow (Deus Ex: Human Revolution)


...Yes, I only watch cartoons and play video games


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Infp

Gatsby (The Great Gatsby)
Holden Caulfield (Catcher in the Rye)


I'll be back with more when I remember them


----------



## pyrrenix (Mar 14, 2017)

INFP

Aang - Avatar: The Last Airbender
Jason Dean - Heathers (movie and musical)
Hannah Baker, Alex Standall - 13 Reasons Why (the TV show; haven't read the book)
Wirt - Over the Garden Wall
Lars Barriga - Steven Universe
Maria - The Sound of Music
Marshall Eriksen - How I Met Your Mother
Beth Greene - The Walking Dead
April Ludgate - Parks and Recreation
Riley Blue - Sense8
Robert Frobisher - Cloud Atlas
Ofelia - Pan's Labyrinth
Sweeney Todd - Demon Barber of Fleet Street (the movie in 2007)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp 

Josephine March 
Rory Gilmore 
Susannah Kayson
Maude ( Harold and Maude ) 
Merlin (BBC merlin)


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDinkster (Aug 13, 2017)

INTJ 

John Wick - John Wick 
Chris Kyle - American Sniper


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

INXP


1. Tsuna Sawada - im basically the funny, angry, cynical and sarcastic version of him, one of my favorite characters (he is my profile picture ) - Katekyo Hitman Reborn

2. Jotaro Kujo - even though im not as badass as him, i really can relate to him in some things. people who don't really know me personally will probably see me as quiet and serious as him. ( Jojo's Bizzare Adventure )

3. Midoriya Izuko - one of my favorite characters, he is the typical underdog in the series ( Boku No Hero Academy ) and then he recives Superman powers from the hero he admired the most. he is analytical, quite socially awkward and very heroic.

4. Holden Caulfield - i remember we studied The Catcher In The Rye one year ago and it was an amazing book. I see myself as very similar to Holden and even my friends called me Holden a few times, i can relate to him easily.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

INF????

1) Thane Krios- Mass Effect
2) Amelie Poulain- Amelie
3) Luna- Zero Escape Series
4) Kenzo Tenma- Monster
5) Vincent Van Gogh- Loving Vincent
6) Coraline- Coraline (book and movie)


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

pyrrenix said:


> INFP


Thank you for reviving this thread, I didn't know it was here.

I'm ENTP.

Rant (The main character in Rant, a book by Chuck Palahniuk)

Daria Morgendorffer and Jane Lane-Daria. (When people around me are being enthusiastic and optimistic, I become Daria. When it's the other way around, I feel like Jane).

There's probably more but those are the fist I thought of.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP

Agnes Nitt from Maskerade. I don't have her romantic streak and I have no experience with the weight problems she suffers, but everything else is pretty spot-on: feeling out-of-step with most people, being frustrated and baffled by everyone's preference for the girl whose talents are fainting and looking pretty, and, most of all, seeing what's really there. There is a scene in which someone gets injured and everyone starts panicking because they think a puddle in the floor is blood. While everyone else enjoys screaming and fainting, Agnes sniffs it and identifies it as turpentine. Everyone is subsequently disappointed. That right there? That's me. Also, when she's going down into the basement of the opera house, she considers coming across a scene very much like Christine in the Phantom of the Opera (which is what this book spoofs), but quickly realizes: "It will be damp. There will be rats." Yep.


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

INFJ sometimes INTJ

Sarah from The Labyrinth
Bathsheba in Thomas Hardy's Far From the Madding Crowd.
Elizabeth Bennett in Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice.
Susan Ivanova in Babylon 5.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I am an INFJ and I empathize a lot with quite a few characters.

Kif Kroker from Futurama:

I feel like I can relate to this sweet little guy on so many levels. His timidity, his eagerness to please, his self-worth or lack thereof. He has some great dialogue and I feel he deserves better. I have never been in a situation to the extremity of his but he needs a hug and he's what got me into the show. 

Han Solo from Star Wars:

One of my favorite fictional characters of all time. I love his dialogue, how he is portrayed, and so much about him. I have a soft side for characters who appear to be jerks but have a softer side. It is interesting how he's changed and matured between the Original Trilogy and the Force Awakens but in many senses he's the same guy. I was upset what happened near the end of The Force Awakens and I will never forgive Kylo Ren as cool of a villain as he is.


Amethyst from Steven Universe:

She is handsdown my favorite Gem and character on SU. I love her snarky sense of humor, her dialogue, and her backstory explains who she is as a character well. In many ways, I am her polar opposite but at the same time, I can relate to her a lot. She makes very different decisions than I would make in some cases but I completely understand where she is coming from and often take her side in arguments. She's far from perfect and that's why I love her. 

Lapis Lazuli from Steven Universe (Surprise surprise seeing my username.) 

She's a character who I can identify with. No, I have never been trapped in a mirror or been through anything to that extremity but I feel like we have similar personalities on some level. She has a friendly funloving side to her but past events have made her quite moody. She may have taken revenge on Jasper too far and she can be quite spiteful but she also did it in order to protect Steven. I feel some sympathy for Jasper but I am more on Lapis's side. She did some messed up things but she is a fascianting character and my second favorite Gem. I identify with her a lot and feel like I understand where she is coming from with some of her anger. She has been through a lot, she is very flawed, but I love her a lot. 

Blue Diamond (Once again, big surprise.):

I love how Rebecca Sugar humanized the Diamonds to an extent. While Blue has a lot of capacity to be dangerous and cruel, she's driven by great pain and sadness. She can't let go of the past and her anger towards Rose Quartz. Part of me wants to believe there's more good in her than we've seen and I hope she isn't the shatterer but some people have come up with interesting theories that it could be her. 

Lars Bariga from Steven Universe

I've loved Lars since the Island episode. Even though he's kind of a jerk or at least he was, I could understand that he felt insecure and vulnerable. It wasn't an excuse to be a jerk to poor Steven but I still loved Lars and believed he had more capacity to be a nicer person. Since his becoming pink, he has developed a lot as a character and shown that he regrets a lot that he has done. 


Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter:

She's a very fascinating character and I feel for her being the "loony" one of the school. I love how she is eccentric but also intelligent in her own way. 


Remus Lupin from Harry Potter:

He was the best defense against the Dark Arts teacher, very fair, and seemed like he was the nice guy of the Marauders. He had to deal with the struggles and prejudice of being a werewolf and his death was very sad.


Worf from Star Trek TNG:

He is my favorite out of the TNG cast. He is a fascinating character who has been through a lot which shaped him to be who we see in the show. His episodes are always my favorites and the most emotional for me.

Deanna Troi from Star Trek TNG:

She's a character who I sympathize a lot with. In some ways, I see some of her in me and in other ways she is someone I admire. I also can relate to her relationship with her mother in some ways... >.<

Fox Mulder from the X Files:

Yup, Spooky Mulder. He has a great sense of humor, is intelligent, odd, and open to the bizarre and paranormal which makes him awesome. 

Assistant Mayor Dawn Bellwether from Zootopia:

What she did was terrible. The thing is, I couldn't help but see a lot of myself in her. Her mannerisms and her general personality hit home for me. I got spoilers that she was the villain before I saw the movie but I wasn't quite sure how it would play out. Others who I know said they saw the twist coming so it just goes to show how much I know. I see her as an IxFJ of some sort so... I can't help but feel like the bullying from her boss was what pushed her and maybe something happened to her in her past to make her hate predators.

Morty Smith from Rick and Morty:

This is a great show. The dynamic between it's two protagonists is great and I have a soft spot for nervous characters. He has seen a lot and you can't blame him for being a nervous wreck. At least, I can't. Poor Morty. 

Ushari from The Lion Guard:

Yeah, I watch TLG... ^^; For me, this guy is pretty much the Squidward of the show. I love snakes and he is no exception. Even if he can be quite grouchy, for the most part I didn't see him as malicious at first. He just couldn't stand Bunga. Just a grouchy neighbor who finds the protagonists extremely annoying and I am a bit disappointed when they made him a villain. He's a great villain and all but in the original seasons, he had no need to be a villain.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

INFP 

-Aang (Avatar: The Last Airbender)
-Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter)
-Frodo Baggins (LOTR)
-Violet Harmon (American Horror Story: Murder House)
-Elsa (Frozen) :laughing:
-Yoda (Star Wars)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

INFJ

Squall from Final Fantasy VIII 

And, of course anything Pain from Naruto


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, yes, and Ron from Potter.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

*INTJ*

*Characters*

*Belle* - All incarnations of Beauty and the Beast
*Anya* - Buffy the Vampire Slayer
*Amelie* - Amelie
*Stan* - South Park
*Stewie* - Family Guy
*Gregory House *- House M.D.
*Dexter Morgan* - Dexter
*Sherlock Holmes *- BBC's Sherlock
*Raven* - Teen Titans Go!
*Jon Snow* - Game of Thrones (HBO)


*Fitzchivalry Farseer* - Assassin's Apprentice / Robin Hobb
*Bridei *- The Bridei Chronicles / Juliette Marillier
*Bambi* - Bambi / Felix Salten
*Tyrion Lannister* - Game of Thrones / George R. R. Martin


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

Peter Gibbons from Office Space
Vladimir and Estragon from Waiting for Godot

I'm probably xNFP


----------

